# MP3 tags auslesen



## Guest (7. Apr 2007)

Hi,

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem auslesen von IDv3/v4 Tags von Mp3s. 

Gibts da freie Klassen in denen das implementiert is. Wenn ja wäre ein Link dorthin super, hab bis jetzt leider noch nichts gefunden.

mfg


----------



## The_S (7. Apr 2007)

jd3lib


----------



## smu (7. Apr 2007)

http://javamusictag.sourceforge.net/


----------

